# Brunetti XL R-EVO II 120W - Bulb approves!



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2008)

Misha came over to hang out for a few hours again last night and brought his Carvin and RG2228 with him. We basically ran through every guitar I own as well as both of his into my Brunetti head through the Orange 4x12 (Orange/Eminence custom speakers, not V-30's) and I think it's safe to say that Misha digs Brunetti!   It was nice to be able to hear someone else playing it so I could walk around the room and really *listen* to the amp. Sounds great and I love the combo of the amp and cabinet. Eventually I'm going to toss a G-Major in that 1U rack space too so I'll have integrated effects with the killer Brunetti tone! 

Oh yeah, I think he likes my Carvin too....  Sorry for the GAS attack last night Bulber... <3

I took some pics last night... I'll post them up later when I get them onto my PC and resized.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Mar 3, 2008)

its always good to hear about everyone and there gear comparisons and i think its great that theres sevenstring.org peeps hangin out.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 3, 2008)

sooo, Bulb, what kind of a sound does the brunetti have?

Bulb is good at describing tone


----------



## noodles (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 3, 2008)

So Matt how much are you going to sell it to him for?


----------



## noodles (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## FoxZero (Mar 3, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> So Matt how much are you going to sell it to him for?





Did Bulb treak it at all? These amps seem very nice. I'd like to hear one some day.


----------



## Edroz (Mar 3, 2008)

i have 2 Brunetti Pirata 141s at the moment  the ValveMix is Jerich's, i'm doing a little A/Bing with them this week to see which i prefer, so far the Impact is taking the lead because of its more aggressive nature and better clean sound (to my ears anyway)... but there's still alot of things i like about the ValveMix... AHHHHHHHHHHH! i need them both dammit!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2008)

Not a ton of pics of us actually hanging out, but here's some sexy group shots for you guys! 








































































































































Thorn Jr. 90 + Brunetti + Orange = Bulb is a happy boy! <3 






 Anyone else in the area is more than welcome to swing by sometime on a weekend when I'm home.


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2008)

This thread is worthless without clips.


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 3, 2008)

holy hell bulb that fretboard

my god that fretboard


----------



## bulb (Mar 3, 2008)

oh man that brunetti was great, i already yelled at matt for inviting me over, because just when i thought my gas was cured i found like 489388 new things that i need in my life...

i have a problem...


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweet stuff 



mnemonic said:


> holy hell bulb that fretboard
> 
> my god that fretboard



this


----------



## budda (Mar 3, 2008)

i like that last pic. sounds like a good time lol


----------



## skinhead (Mar 3, 2008)

Wish I lived closer 

Dirty filthy fretboard


----------



## bulb (Mar 3, 2008)

yeah i play it the most out of my guitars and i never clean the fretboard...whatever im sure it makes the tone more warm and vintagey or something...


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2008)

bulb said:


> yeah i play it the most out of my guitars and i never clean the fretboard...whatever im sure it makes the tone more warm and vintagey or something...



There you go... you guys have the secret now: dirty fretboard = djent. You want to play some djent? Dirty up that fretboard fellas!


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 3, 2008)

bulb said:


> yeah i play it the most out of my guitars and i never clean the fretboard...whatever im sure it makes the tone more warm and vintagey or something...



I'm the same way with all of my guitars  I really rarely clean my guitars. I think my bass gets cleaned the most because the fretboard looks the best when clean and worst when dirty  My Strat's so disgusting it would take replacing the bridge to clean it fully


----------



## noodles (Mar 3, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


>



That guitar really is that good.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2008)

noodles said:


> That guitar really is that good.



QFT.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 3, 2008)

For the love of god man, get a black orange cab to match that Brunetti. It just looks so weird with the orange one


----------



## noodles (Mar 3, 2008)

I absolutely love the color of those cabs, and I have no idea why. They're just so eye searing.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 3, 2008)

I love the color too, with a matching Orange head. Just looks silly with the Brunetti IMO. That Brunetti looks awesome, I may try to get them in my store as well, assuming I could find contact information for their US distributor.


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 3, 2008)

Fuck that, re-tolex the Brunettii orange


----------



## budda (Mar 3, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Fuck that, re-tolex the Brunettii orange



 QFT.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 3, 2008)

lol 

*analyzes the difference between Matt's fretboard and Misha's...*


----------



## Michael (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like a sexy time Matt.


----------



## bulb (Mar 4, 2008)

Ryan said:


> lol
> 
> *analyzes the difference between Matt's fretboard and Misha's...*



ugh ill clean it someday...fine so maybe i wont...leave me alone!!!


----------



## FortePenance (Mar 4, 2008)

Cool beans mang.

I can't believe you didn't like that Dragonburst at first. @[email protected]


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 4, 2008)

both the carvins are sex
id love to try a brunetti out.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 4, 2008)

Brunetti vs. Invader comparison needed sir. Be truthful but don't cause me a divorce for getting another amp


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Mar 4, 2008)

Dude, Matt you are such a baby! Remember when you first got the Carvin, and you were a little let down by that maple top, and wanted to send it back!? hahaha! 

Looks awsome! I've been on a Brunetti trip ever since you went to Jerichs and came back boasting about it's superiority. Don't mind these guys with their black speaker boxes. Let the Orange be Orange and clash with whatever is next to it...its perfect.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 4, 2008)

Michael said:


> Looks like a sexy time Matt.



"Looks like it's time for one of my sexy parties!" /Stewie 



FortePenance said:


> Cool beans mang.
> 
> I can't believe you didn't like that Dragonburst at first. @[email protected]



I know, I know... I was freaking out because it wasn't what I thought it was going to be and didn't see how pretty it was at first because my apartment is dimly lit and it arrived at night time. I really need to get more lamps for that place! 




LordOVchaoS said:


> Brunetti vs. Invader comparison needed sir. Be truthful but don't cause me a divorce for getting another amp



I'll let Misha explain how he feels about it but IIRC he mentioned something about it sounding like "the tightness of the Invader mixed with an aggressive Mesa" if that makes sense.  I dig the tone of the Boost channel a LOT (so did Misha) as it reminds me a lot of Channel 2 on the Invader, which funny enough is my favorite channel on the Invader as well. <3




God Hand Apostle said:


> Dude, Matt you are such a baby! Remember when you first got the Carvin, and you were a little let down by that maple top, and wanted to send it back!? hahaha!
> 
> Looks awsome! I've been on a Brunetti trip ever since you went to Jerichs and came back boasting about it's superiority. Don't mind these guys with their black speaker boxes. Let the Orange be Orange and clash with whatever is next to it...its perfect.




 Man you guys are rough!  Yeah, I guess when it comes to custom orders I get picky but after looking at the guitar in some decent lighting I realized that the top was in fact pretty killer. 

Marco makes some killer amps (wish I was rich and could afford some of his other flavors of gain/tone) and hopefully more people in the US start finding out about them. He could be a bigger contender if the value of the Euro wasn't so much higher than the Dollar, I think that scares off a lot of the US guys when they could easily stock Mesa or Marshall instead.  Their loss I guess! 

I actually like the Orange tolex... it looks different.  Everyone has matching cabinets and that's cool, I dig that too, but you don't see a ton of guys with bright orange cabinets with a dark amp on top.  Now I need to install LED's behind the tubes in the Brunetti for ultimate tone!   Brunetti tone + LED's = ub3rpwn.


----------



## Hexer (Mar 4, 2008)

orange LEDs?


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hexer said:


> orange LEDs?



That's what I was thinking! That would be  as hell and it would match my cabinet!  I'm a genius!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 4, 2008)

Speaking of which, I was being serious... it is hard to install LED's that run off the amp's normal power supply, i.e. similar to an Engl? Man, that would be pure sex if I could get that running. The LEDs would be either Orange or Blue... blue LEDs look amazing behind tubes! Eeeeexcellent!


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 4, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> The LEDs would be either Orange or Blue... blue LEDs look amazing behind tubes! Eeeeexcellent!



Plus blue and orange are opposites in the colour spectrum, and look very eye catching when put together, I like that particular colour combination a hell of a lot. Plus I just love how the blue LEDs in my Invader look, and they're so much brighter and noticeable than orange ones.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 4, 2008)

what´s with that Thorn that makes it so good? sounds nice, but i want details!


----------



## nordhauser06 (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn, I wish I knew you guys were around the DC area before I went off to college a few years ago. Oh well. Nice gear man.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 4, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Speaking of which, I was being serious... it is hard to install LED's that run off the amp's normal power supply, i.e. similar to an Engl? Man, that would be pure sex if I could get that running. The LEDs would be either Orange or Blue... blue LEDs look amazing behind tubes! Eeeeexcellent!



It's actually really easy: AMZ-FX Guitar Effects Blog » Blog Archive » LED indicator for tube amps


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 4, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> It's actually really easy: AMZ-FX Guitar Effects Blog » Blog Archive » LED indicator for tube amps



Wish you lived closer dude, I'd rather have someone like you install it for me!  Not sure I feel comfortable working on amps yet.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 4, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Wish you lived closer dude, I'd rather have someone like you install it for me!  Not sure I feel comfortable working on amps yet.



just wear super thick rubber gloves


----------



## bulb (Mar 4, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Brunetti vs. Invader comparison needed sir. Be truthful but don't cause me a divorce for getting another amp



Ok well dont worry, at least to these silly brown ears the invader still reigns superior. I mean its a tough act to follow considering that for about the same price you get an extra channel, 2 fx loops, 2 master volumes and a built in noise gate.

Soundwise, the Brunetti on channel 2 has this raw quality that is usually hard to pull off. It has the grit reminiscent of a recto, but it lets you dial that high end fizz out (unlike a recto) and the low end is surprisingly tight. The mids are very present and focused, and have a good bit of range. I liked the way the harmonic content it displayed when holding chords. Channel one was equally impressive, i was jamming out on that for a while, nice glassy and defined cleans with nice mids, you can get it to be bright easily with an eq change, and it responds well to humbuckers and single coils alike. It was channel 3 that i wasnt as happy with, it seemed to be more scooped sounding and had a more saturated and less defined character than channel 2, it took some time for me to dial in a good lead tone with it whereas ch1 and ch2 were instantaneously awesome, i think if i owned the amp i would just rely on the gmajor for a volume boost and probably just use ch2 as my lead channel as well.

Still, for me, the rhythm sound of the Invader is hard to beat. As you know i love Djent and its a Djentier amp, and the midrange just pushes on that amp. Its a smoother kind of distortion too which some of you may prefer, but some of you may like the grittier sound of ch2 on the Brunetti. I feel like the Brunetti's ch2 is closest to ch2 on the Invader. As far as clean tones go, they are both incredible, which one you prefer there really just comes down to personal taste, but i must admit that for lead sounds the Invader is considerably better than the Brunetti.
I definitely reccomend trying them out as i havent been this impressed with an amp in a very long time (and now im curious to try the others out!), and i would love to own one haha!


----------



## sakeido (Mar 4, 2008)

bulb said:


> ugh ill clean it someday...fine so maybe i wont...leave me alone!!!



man I look forwards to the day my Charvel's fretboard is that dirty... naturally worn gear = the sex


----------



## Edroz (Mar 4, 2008)

bulb said:


> Ok well dont worry, at least to these silly brown ears the invader still reigns superior. I mean its a tough act to follow considering that for about the same price you get an extra channel, 2 fx loops, 2 master volumes and a * a built in noise gate*.
> 
> Soundwise, the Brunetti on channel 2 has this raw quality that is usually hard to pull off. It has the grit reminiscent of a recto, but it lets you dial that high end fizz out (unlike a recto) and the low end is surprisingly tight. The mids are very present and focused, and have a good bit of range. I liked the way the harmonic content it displayed when holding chords. Channel one was equally impressive, i was jamming out on that for a while, nice glassy and defined cleans with nice mids, you can get it to be bright easily with an eq change, and it responds well to humbuckers and single coils alike. It was channel 3 that i wasnt as happy with, it seemed to be more scooped sounding and had a more saturated and less defined character than channel 2, it took some time for me to dial in a good lead tone with it whereas ch1 and ch2 were instantaneously awesome, i think if i owned the amp i would just rely on the gmajor for a volume boost and probably just use ch2 as my lead channel as well.
> 
> ...





good review Bulb . 

and just for the record, the Brunetti Pirata 141 Impact and Valvemix versions don't require a noisegate . even with an X2N7 and 2 overdrives pushing the front end of the amp, it still will not feedback at you . i haven't spent enough time with the XLII R-Evo to judge the noise factor of it though.


here's some youtube demos of the old, original Brunetti XL and the XLII R-Evo

YouTube - Brunetti XL - extra lead

YouTube - Die To Live - Roberto Cardinali


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 4, 2008)

Edroz said:


> YouTube - Brunetti XL - extra lead
> 
> YouTube - Die To Live - Roberto Cardinali



Keep in mind that the first video posted is the old, OLD XL... like the version before Jerich's!  Still sounds amazing, I dig the EVH stuff the guy was pulling out too... I haven't even tried to dial in the "brown sound" tone on this amp but I bet channel 2 would be able to pull it off without issue.  I think the Brunetti reminds me of the Soldano SLO a little bit in terms of gain....


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 4, 2008)

All this Brunetti talk is making me excited to hear back from Mr. Brunetti about making something happen. I can't wait to try one out


----------



## Edroz (Mar 4, 2008)

some more clips, just to show you how versatile these amps are...


this is the old Brunetti XL on these recordings

MySpace.com - INBORN SUFFERING - Paris, FR - Metal / Psychedelic / Rock - www.myspace.com/inbornsuffering

MySpace.com - TAYAH - Chartres, FR - Black Metal - www.myspace.com/tayah666


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 4, 2008)

The Orange cabs are metal as fuck.

Go watch the video to Iron Man and tell me it ain't so.

Bitches.


----------



## Jerich (Mar 4, 2008)

bulb said:


> Still, for me, the rhythm sound of the Invader is hard to beat. As you know i love Djent and its a Djentier amp, and the midrange just pushes on that amp. Its a smoother kind of distortion too which some of you may prefer, but some of you may like the grittier sound of ch2 on the Brunetti. I feel like the Brunetti's ch2 is closest to ch2 on the Invader. As far as clean tones go, they are both incredible, which one you prefer there really just comes down to personal taste, but i must admit that for lead sounds the Invader is considerably better than the Brunetti.
> I definitely reccomend trying them out as i havent been this impressed with an amp in a very long time (and now im curious to try the others out!), and i would love to own one haha!




Yeah But Bulb playing at Matts with the apt's so close together...you could never get to play any amp loud..I insist on you comming up to my studio with your little Intrverter I mean Invader....and play an amp loud...Dude your review was cool and your "quote" brown ears could not lie!!! it is cool to hear other peoples responses to the Brunetti family of amps..they make some serious gear!! we have three different amps to try out up here....


zimbloth contact marco direct he said he was interested in talking with you to bring the amps to the USA..time to put up!!!or not!!!








The Pirata Valve Mix Both el 34's and 6l6's you can blend them together at the same time...






My evo 1st edition custom...electroharmonix el34's and Mercury Magnetics Transformer with all solid silver teflon coated 18ga wire point to point wiring..







Ultra lead MONSTER





T-Rack 2x12..and Combo..these are Pablo's....






Mercury Customwork





Brunetti=Musical Muscles...





One of my Favorite Photo's edroz..Marco...Jerich.....







yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budda (Mar 4, 2008)

*sigh*

GAS!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 4, 2008)

Jerich said:


> Yeah But Bulb playing at Matts with the apt's so close together...you could never get to play any amp loud..



That's another good point too Misha... we got to play it with just "a bit" of volume... the Brunetti opens up EVEN MORE when you crank that sucker. I think the XLead channel sounds WAY better at higher volume... add some delay and you're good to go. The Boost channel at gig volume is incredible....  You're coming over again once I get a G-Major and THEN the fun will really begin!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 4, 2008)

Jerich, that's the first time I've seen you post a pic that wasn't about 1 pixel big.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 4, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Jerich, that's the first time I've seen you post a pic that wasn't about 1 pixel big.



 PWNED! So true too.... somehow he either shrinks them or takes pictures with a .0005 megapixel camera! 


Btw Billy I need to come up soon (maybe in 2 weeks?) because I'm seriously itching to get this baby cookin' a bit as I haven't been able to do so yet! It's killing me!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 4, 2008)

Jerich said:


> zimbloth contact marco direct he said he was interested in talking with you to bring the amps to the USA..time to put up!!!or not!!!



I already talked to Ed about this last night, I told him I was definitely interested and he's going to give Marco my information. Once that occurs, we'll make something happen  I'm just waiting to hear from Marco and/or Ed.


----------



## FoxZero (Mar 5, 2008)

The futures of this amp sounds awesome, and it's three channels! It's also more affordable than I thought. I need to check this out.

Great pics man! Now get some clips


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 6, 2008)

FoxZero said:


> The futures of this amp sounds awesome, and it's three channels! It's also more affordable than I thought. I need to check this out.
> 
> Great pics man! Now get some clips



Its one of the only amps that really competes with the cobra in high gain territory imo


----------



## FoxZero (Mar 6, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Its one of the only amps that really competes with the cobra in high gain territory imo



I'm pretty much satisied with my Cobra, I'm just looking into geting different tubes. I just like trying out new amps. Only Marshall and Mesa stuff around where I'm at. Those companies bore me.  Hopefully one day I can afford multible tube amps.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2008)

bulb said:


> ugh ill clean it someday...fine so maybe i wont...leave me alone!!!



That was a dig on matt not you 

<3


----------

